# Peeling nose



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

When I was petting Loki's nose the way I usually do, I noticed that the skin on it seems to be peeling. I saw a bit of redness that looked like a scratch yesterday, but I have no idea how it could have happened. It's a little too high up for him to scratch, and the bars on his house aren't low enough for him to have rubbed it against. It doesn't look inflamed, or even a little bit red anymore, but the skin is definitely peeling, and I have no idea how it happened.

I have two questions regarding this. One, does anyone have any ideas as to how it happened, and two, should I be worried? ...Actually, I have a third question, what should I do about it?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Does he have a wheel and a litter pan? Maybe he tried to squeeze himself under it and it scratched his little nose? 

Maybe his skin is too dry and it has started to peel?


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Yes to the wheel, no to the litter pan. He has mites, although I don't think those would affect his nose.


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

My mother's dog used to get a peely noise because of dry skin. Then she'd rub it on things and it would get red around the edges.

Also- there's no way he could be sunburnt, is there? I have absolutely no idea if hedgie noses can burn (I suppose it depends on the colour? I know my vet always told me my cat with a pink nose could burn, but my cat with a gray nose would be much less likely) but if you've had him outside... well, it's just an idea, anyone know if it's a possibility?


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

Answering my own question:

They should be kept out of direct sunlight as much as possible. They will sunburn. Remember that wild hedgehogs sleep in a den during the day, which is away from direct sunlight. However they should always be housed in a bright sunlit room because away from direct sunlight because they rely on daylight the same way we rely on nighttime darkness to sleep.

That's from http://www.heritage-pets.com, don't know how reliable that is, I also don't know if that has anything to do with noses. But it's a thought.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Loki is never in direct sunlight. His house is on the opposite end of the room from the window, and he stays in his pigloo most of the day. The only light he has on during the day (about twelve hours, sometimes a little more) is the lamp on my bookcase, which is actually a lot brighter than you'd think. It lights up my entire room effectively, so he gets his light, but he's not sunburned.


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

Sela said:


> Loki is never in direct sunlight. His house is on the opposite end of the room from the window, and he stays in his pigloo most of the day. The only light he has on during the day (about twelve hours, sometimes a little more) is the lamp on my bookcase, which is actually a lot brighter than you'd think. It lights up my entire room effectively, so he gets his light, but he's not sunburned.


Hmm, okay. I have no suggestions other than dry skin, then. Sorry  I hope it doesn't hurt him whatever the cause is.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

He doesn't seem hugely bothered, so I'm not worried. I'm just wondering what caused it.


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

its probably just a scratch and the skin is peeling now, i dont think u should put anything on it in case it burns and irritates him, u should just leave it for a few days and see if it heals


----------

